# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap

## evi

hallo ..
ik vraag me af of iemand hier toevallig ook ervaring heeft met een miskraam of een eug(buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap.
mijn kindje(11 weken) was aan het groeien in mijn eileider/eierstok..
en ik ben uiteindelijke in kritieke toestand opgenomen in het ziekenhuis en direct geopereerd ivm een inwendige bloeding omdat het kindje groeiden is mijn eileider geknapt.
dus nu heb ik nog maar 1 eileider en ben ik mijn engeltje kwijt..
ik zit op dit moment nog ziek thuis want dit is 4 weken geleden gebeurt.
en je hebt zeker 2 maanden nodig om te oude te worden.
maar mijn vragen zijn.ik hoop dat er iemand ervaring mee heeft.

1 hoelang duurt het voordat je weer ongestelt word want het kan zelf een jaar duren voordat het lichaam snapt dat er iets weg is..
ik hoop echt snel dan kan ik dit achter me laten..

2.zijn er mischien mensen hierna weer snel zwanger geworden..
ik durf bijna niet meer omdat ik zooooo bang ben dat het straks met me andere eileider gebeurt!!

groetjes evi

----------


## evi

en weetje wat ik ook vind..
dat ze hier in nederland gewoon vanaf 6 weken een echo moeten maken en niet vanaf 12 weken.
dan kunnen ze veel eerder miskramen vaststellen!!!
en dan kunnen deze verschikkelijke operaties bespaard blijven!!!!!

----------


## snipper

Wat erg voor je! Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar als ik jou was zou ik bij een volgende zwangerschap erop staan dat er al heel vroeg een echo wordt gemaakt!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi evi, ten eerste wil ik even zeggen dat ik het heel erg voor je vind en hoop dat je snel weer beter bent (lichamelijk dan , geestelijk zal het denk nooit weggaan..)
zelf heb ik er geen ervaring mee maar mijn schoonzus had bij haar 1e zwangerschap een miskraam met 6 of 7 weken en idd pas met de 12 weken echo erachter gekomen, maar bij haar 2e zwangerschap kreeg ze al met 6 weken een echo omdat de 1e dus vroeg een miskraam was.
volgens mij zullen ze dat dan ook bij jou doen mocht je weer zwanger zijn om dit soort dingen dus te voorkomen... en je hebt dan de rest van de zwangerschap meer controle.
maar ik denk dat als je het aan je ha vraagt deze je wel door stuurt hoor. nou suc 6 verder

----------


## sjantie

Hoi Evi,

Het is verschrikelijk om het mee te maken, Ik kan er jammer genoeg over mee praten.
Bij mij is het nu ruim een half jaar geleden. Ik was toen bijna 10 weken zwanger. En ben ook met spoed naar het ziekenhuis gebracht. Ik ben niet geopereerd, omdat toen ik in het ziekenhuis lag meteen een echo gemaakt werd en ze zagen wel dat ik een bloeding gehad had maar deze weer gestopt was. Ze vertelden me dat ze me de volgende dag zouden opereren. Die ochtend kwam er een andere gyn en die ging me verder onder zoeken en zei dat ik niet geopereerd werd omdat het zwangerschapshormoon al flink aan het zakken was. Ik mocht naar huis maar moest 7 weken lang 1 x per week terug naar het ziekenhuis voor een echo en bloed laten prikken zodat ze konden zien of het zwangerschapshormoon bleef zakken en me kindje langzaam mijn lichaam zou verlaten. 
Als ik nu weer zwanger zou worden ( hopelijk gebeurt dat weer snel ) moet ik gelijk contact opnemen met het ziekenhuis, zodat er gelijk een echo gemaakt kan worden. vrouwen die ook een bbz mee gemaakt hebben krijgen normaal gesproken met hun volgende zwangerschap rond de 4a5 weken hun eerste echo. Mijn arts vertelden ons dat er 10 % kans is dat je het nog een keer kan krijgen.
Ben zelf ook wel bang dat het me nog een keer zal overkomen want die pijn is echt ondraaglijk.

----------


## evi

hee sjantie dat bericht van mij is van november 2007...
maar toch lief dat je reageerde..
ik kan je vertellen dat ik dus nu zwanger ben ..
en idd met week 5 een echo heb gehad en zo om de 2 weken..ter controle
ik blijf ook onder behandeling in hnet ziekenhuis..
maarre er heeft dus 9 maanden tussen gezeten voordat ik weer zwanger werd..
ik ben nu 19 weken alweer..en is echt een geschenk want wij hadden het zo niet meer verwacht..
we wilde aan ivf beginnen..
ook omdat ik maar 1 eileider heb en er bij mij maar 1x in de 2 maanden een eitje vrijkwam..
maar oohh die onzekere tijd vreselijk...
ik was zooo bang dat het WEER verkeerd zou gaan en verkeerd zou zitten maar gelukkig dit keer een positief verhaal..
misschien kan je hier wat hoop uit putten..
bij mij heeft het dus ongeveer 10 maanden geduurt voordat ik weer zwanger ben geworden....
ik hoop echt voor jou dat het weer snel raak mag snel en nog beter dat het goed zit...
sterkte
liefs evi

----------

